# Melanor Rain Cloud



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi all,

So I have seen some conflicting opinions on the Melanor RainCloud. If youn don't know what it is, it effectively allows you to control up to 8 valves of hose based irrigation. Soooooo.... here we go.

I have 2 hose bibs on my house. I call it left and right. I have a master-ish unit on the right, and the secondary/slave on the left. Each one can control up to 4 hoses. With the wireless control unit centrally located, I am able to run 1 hose off each bib simultaneously, so 2 zones. Each 'zone' is very adjustable in terms of time, frequency etc.....

Some complaints I have heard.

Batteries run down quickly. I have not experienced it.
WIFI issues. Have not experienced it.
APP issue. Have not experienced it.

I like it because it can see if it is raining and postpone the run if you want. Best feature is I can control it from anywhere I have internet.

Would I recommend it? If you have 8 zones or less, absolutely.

Just my $0.02. Any questions, just ask.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I used it for 2 years so far. I read about a lot of those problems too. I don't want to jinx myself but so far so good


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Babaganoosh said:


> I used it for 2 years so far. I read about a lot of those problems too. I don't want to jinx myself but so far so good


I hear you. I think a lot of it may be chair to keyboard interface error.

Yes, i'm A nerd.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

I was also stressed reading all reviews and saved myself some money going with the 'standard' 4 zone.


----------

